# Marketscfd



## section4 (20 Sep 2018)

Hi has anyone heard of this company who trade on line.  I invested 500 euro in them nd they phone me every few days with updates  but there seems to be no record of them online.


----------



## RedOnion (20 Sep 2018)

It's highly unlikely that a legitimate online broker could actually afford to be making calls to you for an investment of 500 euro.

Does the website still exist?


----------



## section4 (20 Sep 2018)

It's exists alright see below



The website looks very professional but when you try to.phone the numbers there is no reply.
I have not let on to the guys phoning me I think it's a scam I am just playing along.
In fact they phoned just as I was writing this reply. Guy called philip baker. Speaks very very good english and talks about markets very informatively as far as I can make our. 
Says my in intial  money has went up by about 250 euro.
Why would they bother phoning me every day they already have my money.
It very hard to find out anything about them online. 
Anybody shed some light in these before any one else loses money


----------



## Jazz01 (20 Sep 2018)

You might be "encouraged" to invest more money now that you have €250 increase in an initial €500 investment !


----------



## RedOnion (20 Sep 2018)

They're a unlicensed operation based in Bulgaria.

They claim to be owned by FTM Consulting EOOD
Lots of association with crypto scams if you Google them.


----------



## section4 (20 Sep 2018)

section4 said:


> It's exists alright see below
> 
> 
> 
> ...





RedOnion said:


> They're a unlicensed operation based in Bulgaria.
> 
> They claim to be owned by FTM Consulting EOOD
> Lots of association with crypto scams if you Google them.



So that's not good then


----------



## RedOnion (20 Sep 2018)

I wouldn't give them anymore money...

Try get your money back, and see what they say.

The scam is to string you along until it's too late to claim a chargeback in your card.


----------



## section4 (20 Sep 2018)

Thanks for your advice


----------



## section4 (28 Sep 2018)

These people are still phoning me every few days and are looking for copies of.my credit card and utility  bills to verify the account as ruined under FCA guifelines
All seems very professional.
I haven't ask fir my money back yet and according to them I am well up on my intial investment.


----------



## Jazz01 (28 Sep 2018)

section4 said:


> These people are still phoning me every few days and are looking for copies of.my credit card and utility bills


Personally, I'd be VERY worried if people were ringing me up looking for copies of credit cards and utility bills... 



section4 said:


> I haven't ask fir my money back yet and according to them I am well up on my intial investment.


So a guy at the end of a phone is telling you your investment is doing fantastic, yet he's asking for credit card details and utility bills? Something is not right here!


----------



## Leo (28 Sep 2018)

Phoning you every few days is the typical modus operandai of scammers who believe they have a sucker on the hook. If they're based in Bulgaria, why are they so worried about FCA guidelines?  If they're above board, why does their website block traffic arriving from US based visitors?

No reputable business in this market could afford to spend so much time chasing a customer with such a small sum invested. Even with Bulgarian pay rates, the staff costs of making all these calls has surely cost far in excess of any commission they could ever hope to earn on that initial investment.

Anyone else find it unusual that they offer 'Islamic Accounts' that fully comply with Islamic law?


----------



## Brennan45 (17 Dec 2018)

Hi,  I have been  scammed for  2000   euro and all the info   you have posted is the same,  however  when you  search for ftm consulting it brings you to  ftm legal 
U.K:* 44 2 039 616 436*

* legal cfd com
 email does not work   phone number does  call centre, do not be put off  as they say  someone is using  same address as  ftm ,  the guy who answered is a best mates  with  Lombardi  I am still waiting.
get in touch  with you're bank  and see if they can pull the money  back as this is what I am doing at the minute.
I am  concerned also that  an Irish Tv  station is being used to advertise this com[any  which I have screenshot of. ??*


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Dec 2018)

Brennnan

Would you talk to an Irish journalist to alert others? 

If so email me at brendan at this website.

Brendan


----------



## Brennan45 (17 Dec 2018)

Hi  Brendan,

Yes.


----------



## Brennan45 (10 Jan 2019)

Hi,    Update  on   my situation  with this incident,  i have been   contacting  all  of the above named  companies ?  daily  since this  started.
 i  received a letter   this morning  from my  bank  who  thankfully   pulled back  every penny for me and  so very  grateful to them,    anyone  in a similar  situation  who  has  paid money out  like this  with anyone  you have within 60 days  to  ask  you're bank to pull back the funds.


----------

